# AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 Learning [ Video ] CAD Learning



## Eng A.Ashour (24 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذه دورة civil 3d 2012 الخاصة بهذا الموضوع
هدية الربيع العربي: تعليم برنامج Civil 3D 2012 كاملاً 

وسأرفع الفيديوهات منفصله على هذا الرابط لتسهيل التحميل
 CAD Civil 3D 2012

ما تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (24 يونيو 2012)

ملحوظة : 
سأرفع يومياً عدد من الدروس على الملف الرابط المعطى سابقاً
الملفات بامتداد swf لذلك يفضل أستخدام 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_flashplayer_ie/
وأيضاً هذا البرنامج 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/


----------



## د احمد بكر (27 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يكتبة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## brraq (28 يونيو 2012)

لم استطع تحميل هذا السلسلة من الدروس نظراً لكبر الحجم فجاء الحل منك 
الف شكر واصل رفع الدوس ونحن معاك اول باول


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (28 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور كتير *​


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (29 يونيو 2012)

تم الإنتهاء من رفع الفيويوهات( 168 فيديو )


----------



## د احمد بكر (29 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كتير ​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عمار عبده (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوتقي (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
​


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (13 يوليو 2012)

روابط المجموعه على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?26po8f47kolzx


----------



## المهندس الامين (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (14 يوليو 2012)

رابط الجزء15 لايعمل كما ارجو ايضاح كيفية فتح الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (14 يوليو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> رابط الجزء15 لايعمل كما ارجو ايضاح كيفية فتح الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا



رابط الجزء الـ 15 يعمل استاذي
حاول تحمله مره أخرى

حمل الملفات كلها وآخر ملف ستجد أنه ملف مضغوط 
فكه كأي ملف وهو سيقوم بفك الباقي


السيريال لتشغيل برنامج عرض الدروس
Authorized CBT by entering the serial No.
serial No. IS-C4-00-00049-HN
OR ...another way to watch all those videos without authorization go to installation folder as shown bellow if you are using windows 7.
" C:\Program Files (x86)\CADLearning\AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012\lessons


----------



## المهندس الامين (14 يوليو 2012)

اخي بارك الله فيك تم تحميل المجموعة كلها ما عدا الجزء 15 حيث تخرج لي رسالة عند التحميل "لا تمتلك صلاحية لتحميل هذا الملف تبعا لرد الملقم" فالرجاء ارشادي ما العمل حيث اني حاولت كثيرا لتحميله دون جدوى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (14 يوليو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك تم تحميل المجموعة كلها ما عدا الجزء 15 حيث تخرج لي رسالة عند التحميل "لا تمتلك صلاحية لتحميل هذا الملف تبعا لرد الملقم" فالرجاء ارشادي ما العمل حيث اني حاولت كثيرا لتحميله دون جدوى وجزاك الله خير



أنا تأكدت بنفسي من الرابط وهو يعمل
ممكن أستاذي أرسال صورة لما يظهر معك


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 يوليو 2012)

*اخي هذه الصورة*


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 يوليو 2012)

الرجاء ممن يستطيع اعادة تحميل الجزء 15 يسعفنا به فلم يتبقى لي سواه كما اني محتاجه ضروري وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 يوليو 2012)

الرجاء ممن يستطيع اعادة تحميل الجزء 15 يسعفنا به فلم يتبقى لي سواه كما اني محتاجه ضروري وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (18 يوليو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> الرجاء ممن يستطيع اعادة تحميل الجزء 15 يسعفنا به فلم يتبقى لي سواه كما اني محتاجه ضروري وبارك الله فيكم



ضع اللينك في هذا الموقع 
وانتظر مرور التحميل والإعلانات
وبعدها حمل 
http://www.rapid8.com


----------



## المهندس الامين (20 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل الجزء 15 وبارك لله فيك


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (21 يوليو 2012)

المهندس الامين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل الجزء 15 وبارك لله فيك


وفيك بارك الله أخي 
بإذن الله تفيدك الدورة والشرح


----------



## دموع الاحزان (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (24 أكتوبر 2012)

دموع الاحزان قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



,جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## falehffb (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (14 يونيو 2013)

عفوا أخي الفاضل


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (21 يناير 2014)

[جــــزاك اللـــــــــه خــــيــــرا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسنـاتك]


----------



## elfaki (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و أتمنى أن يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## امير عوض (26 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي الكرم السيريل لا يعمل


----------

